# New Landman GOSM Big Block Review



## fishwrestler (Aug 1, 2011)

A quick write up on the New Big Block.

I recently  had the privilege of  becoming a distributor for Landmann and I  just received my first order of  the New BIG BLOCKS.

Landmann has made several improvement to this line of smokers:

They have gone with a Steel chip pan, but I ordered replacement boxes that are cast irons.

The have installed a new adjustable smoke stack that is a pretty red.








The legs have been replaced with steel tubing rather then folded sheet metal  and the control panel mounts  in a more solid manner with with screws to the cabinet body and tubing legs.







They added bolts and thumb screws to mount the thermometer. Creates a much tighter seal







 The flimsy spring handle has been replaces with two magnetic latches. One at the top and one at the bottom. One unit had some issues with one of the magnetic latches not catching. Landmann with quick to respond and remedy the situation.







Because the handle mechanism was replaced they also replaced the handle with a solid mount pull handle that has a plastic coating.







They replaced the small thinner side handles with beefy handles that are easier to grip.







This new unit also come with 5 grills now as the standard.







Overall I think Landmann hit the nail on the head with the upgrades they made to this unit. I wish they would have kept the cast iron chip box. But overall great job on their upgrades to the GOSM Big Block. The price went up a little but well worth it in my mind. During my seasoning process I was able to maintain temperatures and had great smoke flow in the unit.

Hope this information is helpful

Best Regards,

Robert


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2011)

great review Robert


----------



## r00db0y (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice review on the new Big Block.  It is great to know that I received one of the new units with all of the improvements Landmann implemented in their updated line.

I was very excited when I picked mine up from you this weekend, brought it home and put it together.  I even had my 6 yr old son help out with some of the fasteners (smaller hands worked better putting the handles on) - so we made it a family affair.

I have yet to season it, will work on that one day this week. The benefits of working from home, get off a conference call, walk in the backyard, check on the smoker temp ...

Will probably give some pork ribs a go this weekend, try this thing out.

Thanks again Robert!!


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 3, 2011)

Great review, I haven't seen these anywhere yet, what are they selling for?  If I had known about this, I may have waited on it instead of getting the master forge extra wide I just picked up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

I just bought a Smoke Vault & may have gone with the GOSM, had I seen this.

What is the price?


----------



## michael ark (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reveiw.I thought the new one had 3 doors.Are they going to keep the single door?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2011)

This looks nice...What do you know about the 3895gwla 2 drawer 1575 sq inch monster?...JJ


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 4, 2011)

glocksrock said:


> Great review, I haven't seen these anywhere yet, what are they selling for?  If I had known about this, I may have waited on it instead of getting the master forge extra wide I just picked up.




dang, I hope the Master Forge works for you.

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 4, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I just bought a Smoke Vault & may have gone with the GOSM, had I seen this.
> 
> What is the price?




Al

The suggested retail is in the  $500 range. PM  if you want the actual price. I am not a premiere member and do not want to break any rules by posting prices, etc Want to respect the site.

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 4, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Thanks for the reveiw.I thought the new one had 3 doors.Are they going to keep the single door?




Michael,

They do have a three model too. Looks like they will be keeping the single door model aloe seeing as t hey just redesigned it.

I like the single door myself.

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 4, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This looks nice...What do you know about the 3895gwla 2 drawer 1575 sq inch monster?...JJ




Good day Chef JImmy,

Let me make a call to them today  PM me and i will get you more details

Robert


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 4, 2011)

Fishwrestler said:


> Al
> 
> The suggested retail is in the  $500 range. PM  if you want the actual price. I am not a premiere member and do not want to break any rules by posting prices, etc Want to respect the site.
> 
> Robert


Wow, on that note I'm glad I didn't wait to get the Masterbuilt XL. But it is my first smoker so I didn't want to spend a ton of cash on something super high end.


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I Spoke with Landmann this morning and found out the following information.

MIchael,

Thanks for the reveiw.I thought the new one had 3 doors.Are they going to keep the single door?  

They have a new model that has 1 door and 2 drawers, This model was created to meet the demand and request of some of the Big Box retailer.
The have 3 models that have the configeration. They plan on continuing with the single door models also.

Chef Jimmy

This looks nice...What do you know about the 3895gwla 2 drawer 1575 sq inch monster?...JJ

 This model is 2" taller, but you have to read around the advertisment and promotional literature.. The smoking chamber is larger , but the grates are the same size as the Big Block. So what you get is an additional 2" in heights in the unit. The actual grill space is that same  you get a little more room between grates in the heights.

Hope this is helpfull.

Best Regards,

Robert


----------



## njdawg (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Robert

New member here - great info you guys share!

Regarding the "3895gwla 2 drawer 1575 sq inch monster" referenced above, is it safe to assume that other than the multiple drawer option and 2" taller box, that the other components are identical in quality to unit I can order direct from Landmann? BJ's, Costco and Sam's all have it for $350. 

Landmann is offering me the new 3695BGD "BB" direct from them for $299 delivered, and although I like the seperate drawers I don't want to get caught buying a lesser quality model made just for retailers. I know sometimes the quality of the big box retail versions can differ to help them reach a price point.

Thx in advance for your help...

Lamar


----------



## michael ark (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't see what you are talking about any were on their sight.http://www.landmann-usa.com/online-store/gas-smokers.aspx  Did you get a e-mail or something?


----------



## njdawg (Nov 14, 2011)

Michael

I called Landmann direct, Nancy x-238, and she said the new model 3695BGD is the replacement for the original 3605 BigBlock unit, and they have in stock for $299 delivered but it's not up on the website yet. The 3895GWLA, which is evidently 2" taller, same width, and has 1 drawer for fire/water in addition to the main door, is also not yet listed on their website but is available at Sams' Costco, BJ's, and other online retialers. It is $349, so for $50 more it may be the way to go IF the quality is the same which I would assume has to be since it's just new configuration.

I was checking with the other poster on the details also since he is evidently a Landmann dealer.

Lamar


----------



## ia mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike,

This is my first post and total new to smoking .  I have been reading several reviews about the different gas smokers.  Currently I an caught between the Masterbuilt  XL or the Landmann 3695BGD.  According to the mod page for the XL you will need to add a smokestack, water pan, drip pan, cast iron pan for the wood after completing all these mods it looks like you would have the 3695BGD.  What is everyone's thoughts about the chip pan and water pan for the 3695BGD?  Does anyone have a concern about the magnetic door holding up.

Thanks for all the help.

Mike K


----------



## njdawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike K

I got the below email this morning from Ladmann regading the smoker box material...and about the new model I saw at Sam's website (3895GWLA wide body38")..

Lamar,

All of the models have the steel woodchip box, none of the models will have the cast iron woodchip boxes any longer. The smokers are available on our website as well but cost more than Sam’s. Sam’s is our customer and we don’t competewith our customers, you would be better off buying the 38” from them but if you want the 36” you will need to purchase this from us.

Thank you*,*

*




*

Customer Service at

101 Old Mill Rd.BLDG 300

Cartersville, Ga.30120

www.landmann-usa.com

Hope this helps answer some of yur questons...

Lamar


----------



## ia mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Lamar,

Thanks for the info.  They said the 38" smoker could be purchased at Sam's are they talking about Sam's Club or another web sight.  I looked on Sam's Club website and could only find a cover and not the smoker.  Thanks for the help.

Mike K


----------



## michael ark (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds great


----------



## ia mike (Nov 15, 2011)

NJDawg said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> New member here - great info you guys share!
> 
> ...




I contacted Landmann today and they quoted me a higher price do you know if that was a special price.  Thanks

Mike K


----------



## njdawg (Nov 15, 2011)

Mike

She quoted me $299 delivered on the 3695BGD, which she said was the replacement for the previous BB model 3605. I don't think it was a special price, as she just offered it up. 

If you just search under smoker on the sams club website it should show up first. BJs also has them, as well as Costco - all 3 websites same price $349. 

Lamar


----------



## mlwahler (Dec 1, 2011)

is the smoker in the pics the pictures the  3695????    whats every ones thoughts on the getting thbe 3695 vs the 2 drawer models


----------



## alanp (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/p...CSE_Froogle&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku4104107     Sam's club shipping included


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 2, 2011)

mlwahler said:


> is the smoker in the pics the pictures the  3695????    whats every ones thoughts on the getting thbe 3695 vs the 2 drawer models




Yes it is the redesigned 3695, Check your pm's I sent you a response.

Robert


----------



## jus smokin 1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bought the 3895GWLA on line from Sam's and absolutley love it. Bought it six weeks ago and have smoked every week-end since. Wife is getting tired of me smelling like smoke all the time though. Did a 25 lb. fresh ham Thanksgiving and had the kin people fighting over it.


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 11, 2011)

jus smokin 1 said:


> Bought the 3895GWLA on line from Sam's and absolutley love it. Bought it six weeks ago and have smoked every week-end since. Wife is getting tired of me smelling like smoke all the time though. Did a 25 lb. fresh ham Thanksgiving and had the kin people fighting over it.




Sound like you have a new addiction. The wife will get over that smell as did mine. Try to mix it up al ittle and keep the wife happy too. I do alot aof chicken in the smoker to keep the wife happy.

Is the unit you bought from Sam's the three drawer unit. If so you should write up a review. I know alot of folks have been asking for one.

Regards,

Robert


----------

